# Load curves in Pshop CS5?



## Proteus617 (Nov 23, 2010)

How do I load a curve is CS5?  I've downloaded a curve as a file to my desktop (***.acv).  When I click on the file, Pshop recognizes the extension but tries to open it as an image.  I assume I should move the file to a Pshop directory, but what directory?

Thanks in advance
-Matthew


----------



## KmH (Nov 23, 2010)

WTF is Pshop? You can't type hoto? :lmao:

With the Curves Adjustment Layer dialog box open, Click on the 'Expanded View' icon on the upper right corner of the box. In the dropdown box click on 'Load Curves Preset'.


----------



## Proteus617 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2010)

KmH,
  I use PS all the time. Scold me daddy,scold me.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 23, 2010)

Pshop is the extended abbreviation.


----------



## KmH (Nov 23, 2010)

Derrel said:


> KmH,
> I use PS all the time. Scold me daddy,scold me.


I don't.  But I do use CS5, PSE, PSE9, etc.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 24, 2010)

I always refer to it as Photos but people seem to not understand what I'm talking about.


----------

